# Bakery Name



## sweetsmile=)

Anyone know of any name for bakery or can suggest any name for a bakery? I'm planning to start a bakery business and stumble on names ...hmmm...

Does this sound ok?

- Sweet House Bakery
- Bonbon Bakery House
- Flour Season Bakery
- Flour Time: Fine Desserts, Cakes, & Gourmet Cookies

Anything anyone?


----------



## cakerookie

How bout:

1). Sweet Delights Bakery and Sweets
2). Sweeties Bakery House

Sorry thats all I can think of. Good Luck.

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## crazytatt

Hows about:
Demi
Choux
The Proof Box
D.C.&GC
Or...THE Anti Atkins House of Goodness ?

What city are you in?


----------



## greasechef

How about...?

Land of the rising Buns.

or

Bad Loaf Rising

Oh, in Texas you could be "Austin Flours"


----------



## momoreg

The name should somehow identify the style of your business, so maybe you can give more info., or we're just shooting in the dark.


----------



## foodpump

Strawberries & Chocolate?

The Upper Crust?

Dozen Loaves?


----------



## free rider

Upper Crust is a good one.  

Yes, style of bakery is important for picking a name.


----------



## mezzaluna

We had a discussion on this very topic a couple of years ago, I think. You could try using the search feature here to find the post(s). But this one had lots of play: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ght=new+bakery

Who is your public? What is your speciality? Is it a place to linger and be communal or someplace to make a purchase and leave? Just some factors to consider.


----------



## panini

um?
how about Panini? no that's a stupid suggestion. Choux Box? no. non foodies wouldn't get it. Bakery! that's a good one.


----------



## kylew

_*Choux Box?*_

There is a place in my neighborhood, which I'm pretty sure is part of a chain, called The Choux Factory


----------



## shroomgirl

nice to see humor in food.....can you imagine the product names in "choux box?"

mules
3"pumps
choo choux
chewy choux
pate (choux) cakes
loafers

oh to not be so fuzzy brained today....this has possibilities.


----------



## nentony

just enjoyed a good laugh, Greasechef , Love "Land of the Rising buns". Shroomgirl, how about "Floursheims" ?

Tony


----------



## panini

T. good one:smiles: 
ciabattas
dingos
choux horns
choux fly
choux buckle
can't stop!!! eek
Taking the boy to engineering camp,
chouxly there's more.


----------



## nentony

Ahh Choux!

Tony


----------



## panini

bless you.


----------



## shroomgirl

LOLOLOL......how many times in your life have you been in a shop where it's fun? You know the guys that own it had Fun naming things. Kinda like Thomas Keller rifting on combos and giving the finished product a fun name.

Fat Witch Brownies....what a fun name. Baby witch, Warlocks....the store was fun. Remember the shopping mall we had Italian lunch at and poked around, CTalkers? Oxygen was upstairs. I wanna say Chelsea....

Ben and Jerry's had a fun world when they were making ice cream.. They developed great combinations, put it in a fun package, made it at an employee friendly plant and sposedly really enjoyed the process. I can remember being in NYC at the Fancy Food Show when Ben was scooping chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream prior to it coming out....he was having a blast.

The weinie moble is fun....the whole Oscar Meyer jingle with kids singing is fun....


----------



## momoreg

Good memory, shroom, it was Chelsea Market. 

I don't believe I know the weinie mobile.:look:


----------



## shroomgirl

Oscar Meyer hotdogs has a weinie moble that travels the USA having kids sing the Oscar Meyer tune.....OH I wish I were an oscar meyer weiner, that is what I trully want to beeeee, for if I were an Oscar meyer weiner, everyone would be in love with me.....
Now that's fun.


----------



## panini

Now that's a great voice!!! 
There must me numerous wienie mobiles for I see it in Dallas all the time, unless it gravitated to the highest concentration of wienies:lol:


----------



## nentony

There was one that passed around here a year or so ago. What a great gig. Be fun to do that for a couple months.

Tony


----------



## momoreg

I guess it's a good thing I haven't seen them here.


----------



## greasechef

One summer I bought and ran a hot dog cart, my legal business name was, "Weenie Wagon"

Everyday people would drive by and shout, "Weeeeennnnnnie Waaaaagoooon..."

Good times... Good times....


----------



## aprilb

Bless you...!

April


----------



## culinarymd

Call me crazy...but how about Sweetsmiles?


----------



## annebruse

How about:

Pastry's smile

I like it...

I'm new here so I don't know were to post my new site with a fabulous cheese cake recipe... So I'll do it here: www.geocities.com/annebruse

Let me know if you tried it and liked it :smiles:


----------

